# ATV Plow Pricing



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Called my local multi-brand ATV dealer today, to get an estimate for a snowplow for my Yamaha Kodiak. Now, I have no aptitude nor desire to ever install one of these things myself, so I wanted a total, complete, installed price for a quality unit.

Took the parts guy a few minutes to work his way through my questioning, but here's the numbers:

Moose or Yamaha plow 48" blade & assembly parts, $598
Warn 2.5 Winch, $400
Labor to install blade, 4 hrs @ $68/hr = $272
Labor to install winch, 2 hrs @ $68/hr = $134
Sales tax on plow blade & winch, $60

Comes to $1,464. Wow. For that money, I can contract out snow removal on my home and have someone else take it over for at least the next six years, while saving my time to do it myself, gasoline, and wear & tear on my quad.


----------



## rooster49262 (Mar 2, 2004)

Farmledgend it sounds to me like they make quite a profit on the equipment, because I did just a little looking on the net and found all the stuff you need for way less. I found the winch for 329.95, the mounting plate for is 25.00, and a warn 60" plow for 369.99. The plow itself is thru Cabelas.
I mounted my plow myself and I don't think it took anywhere near four hours to do it. I do think it would take a little longer to mount the winch, but not much.
Next time your in Hillsdale check with the local Yamaha dealer and see what they can do it for. If your not sure who they are its, Winners Circle Yamaha.
I have a 48" plow on my big bear and I don't think I would have any problem using the 60" plow.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

farmlegend-

It sounds like they're trying to make up for a bad deal at your expense. I just bought an atv and had a plow installed and it was about a third of that price for everything, but the winch was on special for $69.00. I even upgraded to the County style plow.


----------



## kaler9969 (Feb 25, 2005)

$795 installed is what I paid last year for plow, winch and hardware. This was at the local honda dealer. Wish I had spent a little more for a 60" blade.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

that does sound way out of whack. most places affer huge discounts on labor, in fact my dealership i got my quad from just sent out a flyer offering 10 percent off accessories or free labor to put em on. as far as plow manufacturer i would go with moose. my buddy has a moose plow and i love the quality, the blade is the thickest gauge steel on the market. check out www.mooseutilities.com for your own pricing. are you getting a winch just for plowing? alot of guys swear by the hand lifts for plowing quite easy to use, my neighbor has the handlift and it does lift quite easy.


----------



## mantonhunter (Jul 1, 2005)

I just bought one (Warn 48" with manual handle lift) for my 04 honda rancher 400at on ebay for $399 shipped to my door. The same company/seller also has a plow and winch package for other atv's for $499 shipped to your door. You have to install it yourself. It took me one hour to install the plow. E-mail me with questions. I can send you the sellers name.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Look into the winches a little bit more, last year I got a Warn 3000# off ebay for 299 with free shipping and they have them all the time. You will never need more than the 2500 but for the couple extra bucks the 3000 has a lifetime warranty while the 2500 has only 1 year I belive it is, to me that was worth the extra 50$ and still a couple hundred than the local shops. Just my 2 cents

Joe


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

4 Hours just to install the plow? Wow is right! My dealer charged less than 4 hours labor total for the winch and the plow. That total price seems high to me. My 2.5 winch was $329, but that doesn't include the mounting bracket, nor does it include the roller fairlead that is mandatory. After those parts, $400 is about right. Plow price seems pretty high, but the Moose units are nice. Check to see if the Yamaha plows are just Warn plows that Yammy offers. If thats the case, just buy the Warn and skip the premium $$ that Yamaha will charge for sticking there name on the product. A 48" warn is about $329, plus another $125-$150 for the mount. 

Time to shop around. I hate to suggest it, since MI's economy is in the tank, but don't be afraid to check in Ohio.....call Honda East etc.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I hear ya, Iam looking for a used Plow set up I got the winch already i could actually kick myself in the you know where for NOT getting it right away when i got the darn ATV:rant: 
Oh well guess i pay for it now, However I wouldnt spend that much either. thats when i tell the kids, get out there and shovel earn ure supper tonight :lol: 


haha Just kidding I am the one out there sho:lol: velingne_eye:


----------



## ERGOMAN (Jan 14, 2001)

I have used both a winch and a manual handle on quad plows. Unless you have a physical impairment that requires the winch to lift the plow- get the manual lift, especially if you have to stop/backup alot ie: lift the plow alot, much simpler and faster than the winch. (I have a winch on my quad but still use the manual lever)
my .02


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I posted the manual vs winch a while back. Got numerous opinions so it was an interesting discussion. I opted for the winch. Many folks have the old style winch switches that you have to twist and those must be slower to operate, but I have the handlebar mounted toggle switch. I cannot believe a manual lift is much if any faster. Mine is very fast and it is easy to lift the plow and back up at the same time, something that may be difficult with the old twist style switch. It drops into position just as fast. And some manual lifts you cannot operate while moving (backwards) slowing you even more. (some have the lift handle on the throttle side of the machine) I know with the winch, I can manipulate the plow height with ease on the move, which I guess will help with moving taller piles of snow etc. Looking forward to the first snow so I can put it to work, but in playing around with it, I'm very impressed so far!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just put on a snow plow on my Arctic Cat. Took about 2 hours. Cost: $450 includes plow, frame, frame kit and a cheap winch from TSC. Plow is from Arctic Cat.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Found this site today. Lots of choices for plows.

http://traxms.com/Merchant2/merchan...ource=Google&gclid=CMzbmsLs04ECFT9cJAodlTxTlg


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a Cycle Country 48" blade and push tube that I don't need I upgraded to 60" . Send me a PM if anyone is interested.

If you do use a winch replace the cable with a vinyl coating heavy cable or chain, plowing WILL toast your cable.


----------

